# eriocaulon cinereum seeding/Flowers



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Below is a photo of my Eriocaulon cinereum flower/seeding not sure which I guess its more of a seed. Now it has been this way for atleast 2 months. I was hoping that it would be time to split so I can use some more in a scape but the seed stalks just keep growing. So what can I do to get it to split or get daughter plants. Right before it went to seed I pulled it up to see if I could split it anywhere, looked for leaves going in oppisite directions and noticed nothing so I just replanted in and a week later it stated this. Thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Be patient with it, it actually slows in growth rate when it starts sending out these drumsticks, I have seen it take months to reproduce, I love these plants, they are very cool.

I have also seen these drumstick tips turn into plantlet's you can just nip and plant, you will know when you see it, not all will do it everytime.

There is not much you can do to "make" it reproduce, just let it grow.

Patience.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Craig, yes it is a very cool plant but I like it much better when its not flowering! And smaller! That would be awesome all those buds turn into plants. You wouldnt happen to have a phot of that would you?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I posted in your aquascaped message that I think lower light is desirable for this plant. why? it may be that the energy that goes into flowering does not promote daughter plants. lower light deters flowering, and lower light promotes daughter plants.. I have gotten tons of daughter plants in low light. I have two of them in hight light growing like gangbusters, but not making daughters. I have to do the same with mine, take them out of high light and put into lower light. 
Mark


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Interesting, I guess I will try some in my 2wpg tank after this one finishes doing what its doing. If you have extra can you bring some to the next GWAPA meeting for me please.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I have two left to try to start another colony. the good part is that even tiny daughters grow well.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

bought 4 from a fellow board member and they are doing great in my CRS tank with med light, but about 3 months ago the largest started to flower and all the others, even the small ones did the same. hope they grow into small plants, but they do look "different" in the flowering state. pic of mine attached, the big one is behind that Erio sp. thats growing much larger than i expected it to and the small one is to the right, i have two more small ones flowering also in the back of the tank behind the moss rocks. tank is a 15g L by the way.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

wow that one on the left is HUGE...
I am about to give my three to a friend as a RAOK....so if any of you guys get extras anytime soon, I may be interested in a purchase or a swap~


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone have any extras? Im in the DC/MD/VA area so I can pick up... .thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks Craig, yes it is a very cool plant but I like it much better when its not flowering! And smaller! That would be awesome all those buds turn into plants. You wouldnt happen to have a phot of that would you?


Sorry bigstick I totally forgot about this, I have some budding frequently here lately, so I took this shot today, just for you..


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

OH man! That is so cool!!! Mine hasn't done that. In fact I just recently pulled it up and split it into 3 plants. So far so good. I may be PMing you Craig begging for some more EC if it dies! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

That is the coolest photo, all I can say is wow! I have two of these, very small though, in my 10 gallon tank. I'm concerned because I've seen no new leaves or growth and I've had them in this tank for almost a month now. How long does it take to see new growth?


----------



## nerita14 (Oct 24, 2006)

*baby eriocaulom*

whereupon so large they stand?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

jlui83 said:


> Anyone have any extras? Im in the DC/MD/VA area so I can pick up... .thanks


I have some extra, PM me.



bigstick120 said:


> OH man! That is so cool!!! Mine hasn't done that. In fact I just recently pulled it up and split it into 3 plants. So far so good. I may be PMing you Craig begging for some more EC if it dies! Thanks for the photo!


Thanks and your welcome.
As long as the plant is ready to split you shouldn't have any problems as long as each plantlet has some roots after the split. if no root then it will just melt.
If you need some let me know, I have a few.



LindaC said:


> That is the coolest photo, all I can say is wow! I have two of these, very small though, in my 10 gallon tank. I'm concerned because I've seen no new leaves or growth and I've had them in this tank for almost a month now. How long does it take to see new growth?


Thanks,
EC are slow growers to a degree, if water & substrate are soft and acidic feed them daily mAcro's/mIcro's with good C02 and moderate to high light, you should see signs of growth at least monthy for sure, but depends on your setup and how you are trying to grow them and in what conditions or environment you have them in.
Do you have good C02? if not add some Flouish Excel to aide in the carbon needs.
I have grown them with indirect and a little direct sunlight with no C02, they are not real hard to grow or to fussy unless the substrate is not acidicly organicly active, what I mean by that is if you do not have ADA AS, or Flora Base a peat based substrate, if you are trying to grow them in say Eco Complete or Flourite without a layer of peat, then they can be a little fussy.



nerita14 said:


> whereupon so large they stand?


Whatsoever do you mean? do tell :biggrin:


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

They are growing in ADA Aqua Soil, with pressurized CO2 and adequate fertilizers. All the other plants in this tank are thriving, so hopefully these plants will too, just taking a bit of time to adapt.

Thank you!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Good good, sounds like you have a handle on it, if all the other plants are doing well then they should be fine as long as your water is not to hard, EC are some the easiest of the Eriocaulon's to grow. If it does turn out that they do well, step up a notch to the E. Setaceum, they are a little harder and way more fussy but a very lovely plant indeed.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=84&category=genus&spec=Eriocaulon


----------



## GreenMachine (Aug 18, 2006)

I am having a terrific time growing Eriocaulon Sataceum, it is kinda weird because the tank is severly neglected. Just plain turface for the substrate, with no co2, and it is growing 12 inches tall. It occur to me that Eriocaulon does not require co2 injection for good health.


----------

